# New to this forum-- My tanks



## Andy (Jan 19, 2009)

My home tank, up for 10 yrs 200gal, 750 Watt MH 4 VHO 7' & 3 VHO 5'




























OFFICE TANK will follow


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW. Those are some amazingly beautiful fish. What size is the tank??


----------



## Andy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks. 200 gal. had for greater than 15 yrs.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

It's awesome. You have a S/W office tank too??


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

nice, i love copperbands.

is that a humungo leather? you can frag that bad boy and trade other reefers for some tank diversity.


----------



## Andy (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, having trouble with photobucket, 90gal in office.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Andy said:


> Yes, having trouble with photobucket, 90gal in office.


Some Expensive Fish ~.~


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## Andy (Jan 19, 2009)

Office


----------



## Andy (Jan 19, 2009)

Sj45 said:


> Some Expensive Fish ~.~


 
10 yrs ago at 2" they were pretty cheap!

now the blue tang splashes water out of the tank when he is hungry.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice! If I had that in my office I wouldn't be so quick to leave at the end of the day.


----------



## Andy (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm a salesman, keeps me sane.

Thanks for the compliments/


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks great. Love the fish. now is it 10yrs or 15yrs? You've said both.

How big are they now? I love how you got all of them lined up for that shot. It's like you said singlefile and they all obeys... Nice!


----------



## Andy (Jan 19, 2009)

Tank is 15, inbhabitants are 10+. Marine Betta is about 12 yrs, blue is 10,as well as yellow,purple. Powder is 8yrs, copper band is 8 yrs.

One of the blue tangs, the largest one, I had to give away to a good home.

PEOPLE WATCH OUT Blue Tangs get large MUCH quicker than yellow.purple, & powder. After 10 yrs. when I bought them at 3 " one of the blues started picking on the other. After 10 yrs!!!
I had to give one away to save them both

I have been in saltwater for about 31 yrs. Could have had a Ferrari!!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Andy said:


> I had to give one away to save them both
> 
> I have been in saltwater for about 31 yrs. Could have had a Ferrari!!


 
it sucks having to give something away but that was good of you to do so and i def. hear you on the ferrari :lol:


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

No joke!


----------

